# Retail stores that give professionals and students discounts



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi I was wondering about stored retail and online that give discounts to professionals and students in the industry 
I know william sanoma gives pros and students 15% off all prices but is there anyone els that does this ?


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Funny story about this. One of my co-workers told me about this at "Spoons and Spice". I think it's just local to me.

I'm looking at a particular knife and ask about the discount. The clerk tells me "Yes, we do have a discount we just need to see your ID to confirm if you are really a chef."

I ask her "How does showing you my ID prove if I'm a chef or not? You mean like if I'm a student at a culinary school?"

She says "Yes, if you're a student."

I say "How does being a culinary student make you a chef?"

She gives me a blank look. :-/

I tell her "I never went to culinary school and I just work at a country club."

She says "Ok, but your employer should give you a card that says you're a chef."

I tell her "I've never heard of any chef or cook that carries around a card with them that says they're a chef or cook."

She says... Get this... "All my chef friends carry around cards that says they're a chef!"

I just roll my eyes and leave.

So I share this story on my facebook and my friend makes me this card so I can go back and get my discount...





  








150282_259214277535069_305649842_n.JPG




__
vic cardenas


__
Mar 14, 2014


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

ROFL  

Sweet...


----------



## deepsouthnyc (Mar 14, 2009)

Thumper1279 said:


> Hi I was wondering about stored retail and online that give discounts to professionals and students in the industry
> I know william sanoma gives pros and students 15% off all prices but is there anyone els that does this ?


Sur la table offers a discount. Most local knife shops that I've shopped at offer a discount.

Most places that I've ever had to prove anything to get a discount ask for a paystub from your restaurant. They do this once, put you in the computer and you are good to go.


----------

